# All aquatic plants that we have



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi, all

Send photos of your aquarium plants, please, in this topic
It will to be made later a list.
It is then easy for beginners to identify.
Only the image and name. Maybe even trivial names.
If you do not know the name of the plant, please send the picture nevertheless. It will be is determined later.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Java moss







[/url][/IMG] 
In the middle, Anubias Nana







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Callitriche terrestris, 


Cardamine lyrata, 


Cryptocorine wendtii


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

What fish is that in the middle Arthur? of the last pic


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks like a wild type swordtail?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks a bit like a killi fish to me. But whatever it is, it looks nice.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The cross-band Killi. Epiplatys dageti Poll.
A killifish.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cryptocorine purpurea



Hygrophila polysperma
The Indian water star


Nymphaea lotus
Tiger Lotus


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful plants, beautiful pictures!! Excellent job.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cryptocorine undulata

Cryptocorine moehlmannii


Riccia fluitans


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mayaca fluviatilis


Microsorium pteropus


Echinodorus bleheri


That's all for now from me

Greetings


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

FishFlow said:


> Beautiful plants, beautiful pictures!! Excellent
> job.


But you have nice pictures. Maybe they can make a couple of plant images.
It still lacks Ludwigia, Cabomba, Limnophila, Myriophillum
and some foreground plants very new, I do not know yet. Make it yet, please


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Not the best pics but passable.....

Echinodorus grisebachii (Amazon Sword)




Java Fern


Java Fern


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice amazon sword


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

big b said:


> Nice amazon sword


Is that the first or third pic. I'm just starting to learn what plants are what.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you, Robin.
The first is a Echinodorus grisebachii. The second I do not know well, I hope someone tells us yet.
The third and fourth stages are fern, different variants. Microsorium pteropus.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep, the first pic is an amazon sword. The second looks like an anubias of some kind. I think it's an anubias because of the way the leaves are shaped.
I see you have a little algae on the java fern in the 3rd pic. I think it's called black algae. I might be wrong..


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

big b said:


> Yep, the first pic is an amazon sword. The second looks like an anubias of some kind. I think it's an anubias because of the way the leaves are shaped.
> I see you have a little algae on the java fern in the 3rd pic. I think it's called black algae. I might be wrong..


You're not wrong about the algea. I cut a bunch out not long ago because it was just decimating the plant. I've lessened the amount of light but I'm still fighting it.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Why does nobody water plant list next? Has no water plants otherwise. It could have been good.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Arthur7 said:


> Why does nobody water plant list next? Has no water plants otherwise. It could have been good.


My camera isn't very good, but here are a few more.

Madagascar Lace:


Madagascar Lace:


Micro Swords (Java Moss behind it):


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

These grids Plant I also love. Aponogeton fenestralis (or madagascariensis)
The grass-like plant from Java moss is Echinodorus tennellus.
Thank you still have sent a few pictures.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

This is the wife's "new" tank, as I repurposed the 45 to turn into a shrimp tank for her. Most of the plants are Aegagropila linnaei, or Marimo Moss Ball, or Mossimo (Japanese), both on the ground and as the "leaves" on the small drift wood, though the plant in the back covering the filter is Cabomba (not sure if Aquatica or Caroliniana).

Edit: Better picture (hopefully?) of the plants:


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful Cabomba. Moss ball I have not yet had, looks good.

For photos: Maybe helps a camera with autofocus.
Then should the flashlight not hit into the lens of the disc.



Thank you for Communication


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

More plants for you Arthur! Side note, I might have mixed up the names on the Crypto and Hygro vs where I planted them.... Do you mind verifying?

Don't know what this one is:


Nor this one:


And not sure what this one is, either...:


Hygrophila Araguaia (the short one on the bottom center):


Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red:


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks as Rotala mexicana. And below Crypto. undulata


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Got a new plant with some mail order shrimp. Very pretty, it's probably 4 inches long at the moment, and a gorgeous pink colour. However, no one seems to know what it is:


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It may be Ludwigia repens var. Ruby, or
Alternanthera reineckii.

Nice Pictures.


----------

